# Voting: Raspberry Pi - XBMC ("Raspbmc" vs. "Xbian" vs. "OpenELEC")



## schnuffi123 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

vorab, ich habe bzgl. dem gennantem Titel-Thema bisher nichts gefunden. Sollte es bereits gleiche und / oder ähnliche Themen geben, dann verlinkt diese bitte hier dementsprechend.

Nun zu meinem Anliegen:

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mich für eines der drei XBMC Distributionen:
- OpenELEC
- Raspbmc
- Xbian
für meinen Raspberry Pi zu entscheiden. Allerdings gehen die Meinung bei verschiedenen Recherchen / Test's / Videos sehr auseinander.

Somit möchte ich gerne nach euren Erfahrungen / Meinungen / Feedbacks gesammelt fragen, um für mich ein persönliches "Voting" zu erstellen und somit "die beste" Distribution ausfindig machen.

Ich möchte meinen Raspberry Pi in erster Linie nur und ausschließlich als XBMC Mediathek in Verbdinung mit einem NAS-System nutzen.

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, fragt mich 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich bei meiner Entscheidung unterstützen könntet!

Vielen Dank vorab!

Schönen Gruß,
schnuffi


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. Oktober 2013)

tun sich beide nicht viel. 
Ich habe Raspbmc & openelec auf je einer SD und mit dem neusten Update startet Raspbmc jetzt etwas schneller.
Xbian ist in meinen Augen noch nicht so weit. 
Aber es ist ja kein Prob die Images auf eine SD zu packen , dauert ja nur ein paar Sekunden.
Oder Du machst es über NOOBS, da hasste dann alles zur Auswahl.


----------



## schnuffi123 (16. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für den schnellen & hilfreichen Kommentar! 

Ich habe mich nun, bilde ich mir zumindest ein, vorerst für OpenELEC  entschieden und werde mich wohl mit diesem XBMC "Betriebssystem" näher  auseinandersetzen!

Demnach habe ich mich auch schon einmal im Vorfeld bzgl. der  Installations-Anleitung im OpenELEC-Wiki eingelesen und muss sagen,  benutzerfreundlich ist anders (z. B. im Gegensatz zum simplen Raspbmc  Windows-Installer)!

Kannst du / ihr mir bitte aus Erfahrung in eigenen Worten (Stichpunkte /  Bilder / Videos / weiterführende Links etc.) erklären, wie genau ich bei  der Installation von OpenELEC vorgehen muss, nachdem ich die aktuellste  Version (3.2.2) heruntergeladen habe?

Oder wie genau funktioniert z. B. "NOOBS" ?

Würd mich sehr freuen!

Danke vorab!

Schönen Gruß,
schnuffi


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Oktober 2013)

OpenELEC hat AFAIK eine höhere Netzwerk Streamgeschwindigkeit.

Ich hab mich auch für OpenELEC entschieden. Raspberry ist einfach der beste Mediaplayer. (Und so günstig  )


----------



## Low (25. November 2013)

Raspbmc auf einem schnellen USB Stick. Mein Rasberry ist übertaktet, bleibt in meinem Gehäuse dank den zusätzlichen Kühlkörpern aber sehr kühl.


----------



## MaxRink (25. November 2013)

OpenELEC verzichtet auf einige Debianreste, die in Raspbmc noch drin sind.


----------

